# Double de facture d'achats sur apple store



## GLAUTTI (15 Mars 2015)

Bonsoir, 
De passage aux Etats Unis en février 2014, j'ai fais quelques achats (apple TV, DD externe...) dans un Apple Store ... Bien sur, j'ai reçu par mail mes factures ... mais hélas je ne retrouve plus ces mails (j'ai du par erreur les mettre à la poubelle !!!) Y a t-il un moyen d'avoir un double de ces factures? Si oui, où et comment ?
Je précise que mon adresse mail et mon ID apple, sont la meme adresse ... Sur mon compte iTune store j'ai cherché la traçabilité de ces achats .... la seule trace que j'ai trouvé, était celle de mes musiques et applications payantes achetés pour mon iphone.
merci d'avance


----------



## Gwen (16 Mars 2015)

Je n'ai jamais du retélécharger une facture. Mais le plus simple serait peut-être de téléphoner à l'Apple Store en ligne, ils doivent avoir une trace de ta facture même si tu es passé par un Apple Store physique.


----------

